# London Schools/Le Cordon Bleu



## thumper (Jun 5, 2004)

HI,
I live in California and my goal is to go to a culinary school in London and then travel to other countries like Italy, Japan, etc. to gain more experince. Then Later on I hope to open a restaurant(s) of my own or with a partner. I'm trying to do all my traveling (Including London) in 3 to 5 years. The restaurant I want to open up in like 10 to 15 years, so there is no big rush. My first question, What are some good Culinary schools in London or close to? Second, How good is Le Cordon Bleu? Third, How good is Le Cordon Bleu London? The reason I ask this is because I have heard some good things about Le Cordon Bleu and then I have heard some bad things. For the London Le Cordon Bleu, I read a post that someone wrote, not sure if it was this site or not but they said that the London one was a good school and the American Le Cordon Bleu's were watered down. I think he was saying that the American Le Cordon Bleu's have a bad image, but the International one's don't. Actually I have one more question that maybe some people will know. Can I work in London while going to school with a UK Visa since I'm going to be there longer than 6 months? Any feed back will help. Thank You.


----------



## mikeb (Jun 29, 2004)

Bump for this.

To add to this, I'm wondering how good Le Cordon Bleu in Paris is? I've always wanted to visit France, and to do my cooking education in France would be great. How difficult would it be for international students to get enrolled? I speak fluent french (although imperfect...), and have 1+ year cooking experience in restaurants.


----------



## wordnerd (Aug 31, 2004)

I got to Le Cordon Bleu - Las Vegas

It is very very very very very nebulous as to what school is the best. I happen to really like my school but I'm very skeptical about any school's credentials. Anybody can boast one thing and anyone can deny it's talents... the confusion is somewhere in between. The thing is.... wherever you go, don't listen to everyone. You'll lose your head and focus. Concentrate on your own goals. Know what you want out of it and how far you are willing to go. You're always going to get half-*** people who ended up at the school and certain things are going to suck. Best advice I can give anyone is.... YOU BETTER BE IN IT FOR REAL!!! After that, discipline yourself to push out the negativity that stands in the way. Le Cordon Bleu has this mystique to it. I hear it's one of the best, I hear it's crap. I couldn't really tell ya, because everywhere is different. Just ask if it's right for you.

On the London and France thing.... I hear great things about it. I am considering a trip to London to finish up my Masters at LCB. But I also hear LCB America will get laughed at... I don't know... maybe I will, but it depends on who I run into. All I know is anyone's pomposity isn't going to prove I'm a bad culinarian. I do what I do like everyone else...... there's nothing wrong about that!!


----------

